# FreeBSD 13.1 on ASUS E200HA



## jakubdlg (Yesterday at 5:34 PM)

Hello to everyone.
At the beginning I have to admit I'm new to FreeBSD. I'm working mostly on Debian-based systems from almost fifteen years, but always wanted to try the *BSD.
I have quite old netbook - ASUS E200HA from 2016, with Intel Cherry Trail on board (Intel Atom), 2GB RAM and 32GB embedded eMMC drive.
I thought it would be nice to test and learn something about working with FreeBSD on that laptop.
I've downloaded the latest FreeBSD-13.1-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img image and burned it with my production laptop to the USB stick, and tried to install on this ASUS E200HA toy.
First, there was a problem with hint.uart.1.at - During the boot from USB stick, everything was frozen after the atkbd0 : [GIANT LOCKED] line.
After some research on this forum I've found the solution - after loading the freeBSD boot menu, I've chosen the third option (escape to loader prompt), where I put the unset hint.uart.1.at command and then boot command. After that, the setup has started successfully, but on the FreeBSD Welcome Screen (where you can choose to Install, go to Shell, or start Live CD), the system hangs, I can't do anything... Only thing that helps is to do the hard-power-off. I've tried to find the solution here on FreeBSD Forums, but no luck.
Can anyone please help me to figure it out, or give me a hint how to solve it?
Thanks in advance.
Best regards,
Jakub


----------



## T-Daemon (Yesterday at 7:51 PM)

Drop at the boot menu to loader prompt and try

```
set hint.uart.0.disabled="1"
set hint.uart.1.disabled="1"
```

From Thread boot-hangs-on-cherrytrail-uefi-system-installer-preinstalled-stick-no-dmesg-written.57321


----------

